# Gift Baskets



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2012)

A good idea for any holiday gifts...



> *Making A Gift Basket
> *
> Gift baskets are special baskets for special people when they are made with
> someone in mind. A gift basket works well all year long. For birthdays with
> ...


----------



## Elzee (Dec 12, 2012)

Gift baskets are indeed a good idea for a gift. Sometimes the best gift is bringing the basket and then visiting. Time spend together is probably the best gift of all. But if a person has everything they need and don't have a lot of room for more 'stuff', a gift basket focused on their own interests is indeed a good idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------

